# Radon Vent System



## Pdesign (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm trying to find out how to size a radon system. Someone has placed pits on a drawing and all i can find on the internet are looped systems. 
Its in Guam if that makes any difference.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

This probably isn't helpful.

I've installed one radon system in my career, and the sizing was spec'd out on the plans. 4" perf pipe underground the entire length of the building down the center, brought up with solid core pvc under the stairwell on each end so they could add a fan if necessary some day (doubtful) and then out through the roof.

The footprint of the buildings was kind of large : it was a 5 unit apartment building three were up/down and the end unit had one downstairs and one upstairs separate.


----------



## Pdesign (Mar 5, 2009)

*radon vent design*

The guy I was waiting for came back from vacation and got the info I need. 
I will post it here in case it may help someone in the future. 
This is for Commercial and schools. Its straight from the EPA.gov site. :glasses:
The document on the EPA's website is called:
Radon Prevention in the Design and Construction of Schools and Other Large Buildings Third Printing With Addendum June 1994

https://www.epa.gov/radon/radon-schools


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Pdesign said:


> The guy I was waiting for came back from vacation and got the info I need.
> I will post it here in case it may help someone in the future.
> This is for Commercial and schools. Its straight from the EPA.gov site. :glasses:
> The document on the EPA's website is called:
> ...


I think that we don't have that issue in our area because I have never had to put one in any building except this one project that was federally funded.

Props for sharing the useful link though


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

as with anything else that claims to be harmful, I say bull$hit on radon and many studies from many countries backs this up, just another one in a long list for lawyers to make some money on..
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...-false-alarm&usg=AOvVaw2hZElh6T0zIRIrreVdcyXP
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...e-proof.html&usg=AOvVaw3ZtKxmavTsH_QKgl5mpvGl
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...re-overblown&usg=AOvVaw01jr-0HBwoDkZyUrRcUcAE


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Our construction code is changing so that any basement opening from the ground needs to be protected from radon, footing, foundations etc. Even the plumbing code will enforce all gaps around pipes, sump pump pits etc.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Ive installed a methane barrior system but desighn no Idea . Wouldnt that take an Engineer?


----------

